# Crazy litters in the classifieds on bisman



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I am a frequent "shopper" on Bismanonline and I looked in the pet section today and I could not believe the amount of litters for sale or give away. I don't want to start the whole "bloodline" debate here, but I am talking about a Lab X Dauschhound, St. Bernard X Great Dane, Pitbull X Rotty... you can imagine the shapes and sizes.

Just breaks my heart because in the economy that we have now... these animals will have a hard time to be placed, and placed in proper homes at that... you just have to feel for them.

We need to see ol' Bob Hope pitching the "spay & hueter" slogan again.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

It's Bob Barker! and the price is wrong b#$ch :lol:


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

lol... i can't even change it after that... that's just funny.


----------

